# Tanks



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Tanks deploy outside Egyptian presidential palace | Video | Reuters.com


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

And the army is not the friend of Egyptians..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Take care everyone stay safe..


----------

